# Locks and Bolts



## "L" (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's an article I just read from The Sun Herald about locks and bolts being crucial in deterring burglars from your home.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home security systems have become a big business in recent years. But for many homeowners, strong door locks and deadbolts still provide the first line of defense against a home invasion or burglary.

A solid locking system on doors provides a solid deterrent for many burglars. The Home Safety Council offers the following sampling of key lock types that can be used to protect a home:

Lock/knob assemblies (locksets): Often the most simple, yet least effective lock. These are included as part of the doorknob assembly. A "privacy lock" has a lock on the inside knob only and is usually used on bathroom or bedroom doors. A "key-in-the-knob" lock comes equipped with a key slot on the outside knob and a button or "thumb turn" on the inside. "Locksets" consist of knobs or handles, a latch bolt assembly and any associated trim.

Surface mount, rim mount or vertical deadbolt lock: Three forms of a single type of lock which bolts flush against the inside face of the door. Vertical bolts from the lock slide up and down through a strike attached to the doorframe. This is the most easily installed type of supplemental security lock.

Internal deadbolt lock: An inexpensive supplement to key-in-knob locks. The best deadbolts have at least a 1-inch bolt with a hacksaw resistant steel pin. They are mounted inside the door and can be installed easily using a template provided by the lock manufacturer.

Mortise lock: These locks have both a deadbolt and latch bolt in a single assembly, and come complete with knobs or handles. Because of the need for precisely mortising the slot for these types of locks, professional installation is usually recommended.


----------



## asbestos (Nov 30, 2006)

Mortise lock: Big Pain in the @##


----------



## "L" (Dec 14, 2006)

asbestos said:


> Mortise lock: Big Pain in the @##



I think that's why it's generally better handled by installation specialists.


----------

